# Hello



## Kraquin (May 6, 2016)

Wife and I are early 50's. Athletic, no health issues or addictions, gainfully employed, travel together, a lot of mutual friends, known each other for 40 years. Been married 11 years, probably about 11 years too long.

Glad to be here


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Welcome. When you are ready, tell your story. Problems with step kids I assume.


----------



## Bremik (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome. Lots of information and experience here to sort through


----------

